# Non-Piranha forum



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am putting up this poll because some members are complaining about the placement of the non-piranha forum. I dont feel it should be placed ahead of the piranha forums on a piranha site. Some members liked the old arrangement. 
Link to discussion 
I would like to get your ideas.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

i agree with you GG, it would only make sence if the piranha forums are above the non piranha forum as this is a piranha based board, but whatever float everyones boats.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I personally think there is no other place to put it in the current arrangement..... If you guys think you can do better, lets see a new order!


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

like Grosse Gurke already stated, someone is either going to have to scroll down, either non piranha owner or piranha owners, its not like scrolling is all that hard either , i come here to visit the non piranha forum and dont find it hard to scroll


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I WANT THE OLD PLACEMENT BACK


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i liked the old placement because im lazy and i didnt have to scroll...
but the site is about piranha and they should probably come first


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

remove it if it's going to be such a problem :laugh:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

This setup is much like pfish but it think mixing together may solve the prob. It gives the lazy people like me to clikc piranha discussion and non piranha discussion without the scrolling here it goes.

Lounge
suggestion

piranha discussion
non piranha discussion
feeding and nutrition
diesease
piranha breeding
buy/sell

piranha picture n vid
non piranha picture n vid
featured vid

review of and revision of piranha
piranha ID
non piranha scientific discussion (frank can help too)

opefe link

--------------------------
I understand that this is a site dedicated to piranhas but i believe why some members are complaing is because its the simple fact of having the non piranha and piranha section so close where you dont have to click and scroll that much and not get enough exposure because many other members are intrested in other fish other than piranhas. I agree that piranha discussion should come first but i disagree about the current placement of the non piranha section. Perhapes you can bump it up a little higher but not any higher than the piranha discussion.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lahot said:


> remove it if it's going to be such a problem


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Honestly, this site was based on piranhas and piranhas only. Then we added the NonPiranha forum. Its only right to put what this site mainly dedicated to [piranhas] up top first and then have the Non-Piranha forum towards the end.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

alot of people are going to leave if its not easily accesable. We have been succesful so far so why change anything.

P.s. All those in favor of change are getting owned right now :rasp:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I like erics suggestion now that i have looked it over


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> P.s. All those in favor of change are getting owned right now :rasp:


 Thats okay, it happens.

But if were gonna be called *PIRANHA* fury then we might as well put those foums first. It only makes sense.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The problem with a set up like that is that it all the forums would get intermixed. People would post non-piranha feeding in the feeding section and so on. Plus, we are not predatory fish and I dont want us to loose focus on the reason this site was founded....for the piranha keeper. I am not slamming the non-piranha keeper and I think the non-p forum is fine..but i would hate to see the site become a fish site.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Why dont we put the lounge and all that waste of space stuff at the bottom huh

Piranhas are fish by the way.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I think GG or Mike should list how many posts each of the forums gets in a day. I love the non-p forum, but it doesn't seem to get the traffic that piranha forums do.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

In my own humble opinion, Piranha Fury is the name of this web site so it makes common sense that the main forums should be "piranhas" and other other subsequent forums should follow suit after it.

As for NON-Piranha....this was supposed to be an outlet for discussing these types of fishes but not in the Predatory Fish fashion nor having the same "standing" as the namesake of this forum. Pfury is supposed to be creating the standards and be ahead of the game, not copying other forums or web sites.

So in my opinion the precedence should be as follows:

A. Piranha Hobby
Piranha Science
Piranha Pictures and Videos

B. Non Piranha Discussion

C. Site News and Discussion

D. Featured Sites

E. Staff forums.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

wherever/whatever. i'm cool.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Why dont we put the lounge and all that waste of space stuff at the bottom huh
> 
> Piranhas are fish by the way.


The lounge I could see...but the others such as suggestions and announcements need to be up top. Thats what keeps the members informed of whats going on with the site.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you have anything intelligent to add brian or are you just here to be an ass?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I like franks idea too, that is not that big of a compromise. If your gonna move stuff, move all the garbage out of the top areas and move the piranha discussion up there followed by the others.

Thats it, im out


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Aug 19 2003, 09:31 PM
> QUOTE (BDKing57 @ Aug 19 2003, 01:29 PM)
> Why dont we put the lounge and all that waste of space stuff at the bottom huh
> 
> ...


Then Announcements should be a total separate entity and at the top. The lounge should fall somewhere below the balance of forums.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Franks idea works for me but when I presented something like this the Lounge was the one everyone wanted to keep at the top and people said they were fine putting non-piranha toward the bottom.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted on Aug 19 2003, 09:31 PM
> > QUOTE (BDKing57 @ Aug 19 2003, 01:29 PM)
> > Why dont we put the lounge and all that waste of space stuff at the bottom huh
> >
> ...


 I agree!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

it should be below the firanha forum section in it own tab.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This poll will close tonight and we will make the appropriate changes. I apologize to any members that were inconvenienced by the recent forum move.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those interested in how Non-Piranha came to be!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Come on people, we need more than 17 votes!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i cant seem to vote twice! damn down with the site!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Can any of you give me at least 5 good reasons why the Non-Piranha forum should be on top of the Piranha forums?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

It shouldnt, this is a piranha forum, keep it below them, but not below every thing.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I can't believe this has even become a controversy. It's no great hardship to scroll down to get to the non-p forums. Deal people, deal.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I can't believe this has even become a controversy. It's no great hardship to scroll down to get to the non-p forums. Deal people, deal.


 goes to show you how lazy we have goten!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I can't believe this has even become a controversy. It's no great hardship to scroll down to get to the non-p forums. Deal people, deal.


 diiiiie


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK my suggestion, and it is differant than the current layout is:

*Site News and Discussion
Announcements
The Lounge
Suggestion Box

*Restricted Forums

*PFury Discussion
Piranha Discussion
Non-Piranha Discussion
Equipment Questions
Feeding and Nutrition
Disease, Parasite, and Injury
Piranha Breeding

*PFury Pics & Vids
Piranha Pictures and Videos
Featured Videos (should include the best of the piranha & non-piranha videos)
Non-Piranha Pictures and Videos

*PFury Science
The Review and Revision - Genera of Piranhas
Piranha Species Identification 
Non-Piranha Scientific Discussion

*PFury Information
Tutorials & Saved Topics
Non-Piranha Saved Topics
DIY Projects
Buy & sell
Links and Articles

*Featured Sites
Oregon Piranha Exotic Fish Exhibit (OPEFE)

I believe that the piranha and non-piranha forums should be mixed, and seperated into suitable groups as above


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> i would hate to see the site become a fish site.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'm not a piranaha person at all, but I agree
for continuity of purpose Piranaha info should be first,
There really are no dedicated sites to Piranaha, this site
is a bit of a Pathfinder in this area, I'm comfortable with keeping
Non-Piranaha related material below the Piranaha,

I'd put the lounge at the Bottom myself, then maybe more would spend time
in the fish related forums.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Franks idea Looks In my opinion


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I WANT THE OLD PLACEMENT BACK


 I LIKED IT THE WAY IT WAS BUT WHO CARES JUST SCROLL URLAZY ASSES DOWN A BIT


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Its a tie! Hahaha what a turn out. Anyhow, i dont care, i just dont want the nonpiranha forum allll the way at the bottom. Thats all. I agree that piranha discussion should be the first but the non piranha forum doensnt have to be at the bottom. That is my 2 cent.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just wondering, what was wrong with the way it looked before?imo it was perfect and the site was doing great the way it was..so why the change?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's fine were it is: it's impossible to please everyone here anyways, so have to make certain choices.... :sad:

One thing: I'm not a fan of mixing piranha and non-piranha discussions in the same forum - this site is dedicated to piranha-enthousiasts first, so it should be as convenient as possible for them in the first place, imo. Maybe the non-piranha forums can be bumped up a little, but that would also mean fragmentation of the piranha forums, so if it were up to me, I'd keep it the way it is.
In a few weeks, no one will even remember the old set-up, and you'll be browsing through the forums like you've never known different.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thePACK said:


> just wondering, what was wrong with the way it looked before?imo it was perfect and the site was doing great the way it was..so why the change?


 IMO the site will do great with the change. The reason we changed is that some of the categories and forum order was becoming a bit convoluted....I.E. Non piranha in site news and discussion, BUY and SELL in piranha discussion, unleash the fury videos was getting a tad old, etc etc....

Does anyone else feel it should be moved? cause right now its a tie.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > just wondering, what was wrong with the way it looked before?imo it was perfect and the site was doing great the way it was..so why the change?
> ...


 its not a tie, 11 people think it should remain like it is, and 14 people thing it should not be like it is - although the 14 is in a split of 11 people who want it how it was, and 3 (including myself) who suggested alternative methods.

to me that says most people dont like the non-piranha forums at the bottom, but hey I'm no mathamatition


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I also think the Buy & sell shouldn't be at the top









what is the thinking behind that?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> I also think the Buy & sell shouldn't be at the top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was more or less a left-over forum after re-arranging the whole site...

Got a better idea for the B&S?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

By fish site I meant a generic fish site like the thousands we see on aqua-rank...thought most would figure that out without having to be told.







:smile: 
I think mixing the piranha and non-piranha would be the worst move that could be made.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Again, it comes down to what is Piranha Fury? Is the name simply "a generic fish site?" Or should the name now be changed to "Xenon's Tropical Fish" Think about it people. Is the main focus of this group piranhas? or not? As for Buy and Sell it should be towards the bottom as well....reason? It follows a common pattern, educate first, then buy!

As for Non-piranha......Innes has always been a strong advocate of putting Non-piranha fish on equal footing with the name sake. He should be applauded for it, however once Non-Piranha becomes a main focus group, then its time to change the site name because it will no longer be distinctive. As I said, Piranha Fury congers up images of pirana fish, not gold fish. But ultimately, it is up to you all.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think mixing the piranha and non-piranha would be the worst move that could be made.


 I second that motion









And Frank, well-said: my thoughts exactly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A. Site News and Discussion
1) Announcements
2) Suggestion Box
====================================

B. Piranha Hobby
1) Piranha Discussion
6) Equipment Questions
3) Feeding and Nutrition 
5) Disease, Parasite, and Injury
6) Water Chemistry
7) Piranha Breeding
===========================================

C. Piranha Pictures and Videos
8) Piranha Pictures and Videos
9) Featured Videos
===========================================

D. Piranha Science
1) The Review and Revision - Genera of Piranhas
2) Piranha Species Identification
3) Fish and Wildlife Issues Concerning Piranhas.
==============================================

E. Non Piranha Discussion
1) Non-Piranha Discussion (other species)
2) Non-Piranha Scientific Discussion (other species)
3) Non-Piranha Pictures and Videos (other species)
=====================================================

F. Member Services
=================================
The Lounge
Buy and Sell

OPEFE link


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i see what you mean mike







.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wasnt this poll supposed to end last night?!?

In which case the bottom would have won :laugh:

But like Ive asked, no one can say 5 good reasons why it should get bumped...so therefore just leave it where it is.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

The head honcho has spoken!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Xenon said:


> E. Non Piranha Discussion
> 1) Non-Piranha Discussion (other species)
> 2) Non-Piranha Scientific Discussion (other species)
> 3) Non-Piranha Pictures and Videos (other species)


 NOOOO! Just leave it as ONE forum! I don't want to have to surf through 3 forums when only 1 is necessary! there;s nothing wrong with the setup, no need to fix something that isnt broken, leave it as one forum


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Again, it comes down to what is Piranha Fury? Is the name simply "a generic fish site?" Or should the name now be changed to "Xenon's Tropical Fish" Think about it people. Is the main focus of this group piranhas? or not? As for Buy and Sell it should be towards the bottom as well....reason? It follows a common pattern, educate first, then buy!
> 
> As for Non-piranha......Innes has always been a strong advocate of putting Non-piranha fish on equal footing with the name sake. He should be applauded for it, however once Non-Piranha becomes a main focus group, then its time to change the site name because it will no longer be distinctive. As I said, Piranha Fury congers up images of pirana fish, not gold fish. But ultimately, it is up to you all.


 personally I believe that simply the fact that it is called the non-piranha forum is in keeping with this being a piranha site, also their is no intention by any of the non-piranha fans to turn piranha fury into a general fish site









but it seems this is one that the piranha camp is going to win, they have the all the people with power on their side.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Non-P has less than 700 topics started. There's more topics started in Equipment Discussion. Looking at it by number of started topics and posts, maybe it should be moved above Piranha Info and Piranha Science, but then you're breaking up the Piranha forums.

so it's either better at the top or bottom, and with this being a piranha site it should be at the bottom.

just my $0.02


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Non-P has less than 700 topics started. There's more topics started in Equipment Discussion. Looking at it by number of started topics and posts, maybe it should be moved above Piranha Info and Piranha Science, but then you're breaking up the Piranha forums.
> 
> so it's either better at the top or bottom, and with this being a piranha site it should be at the bottom.
> 
> just my $0.02


 the non-piranha forums are much newer than the equipnemt forum


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Innes said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > Non-P has less than 700 topics started. There's more topics started in Equipment Discussion. Looking at it by number of started topics and posts, maybe it should be moved above Piranha Info and Piranha Science, but then you're breaking up the Piranha forums.
> ...


 well...oops, there goes that. Sorry Innes, I read the non-P forum more than the P forum, but I still think it should be at the bottom.

the forums need born on dates like beer :laugh:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i will throw in my opinion







leave it the way it is, just change the font color in the scroll to forums box at the bottom. give all piranha related forums say color blue font and non piranha say color green, and OPEFE the color yellow etc. then when jumping to a different forum you will quickly place a color with the forum you want and you will not have to baredown to read what you click on :smile:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What gets more play is really not the issue, although it looks like equipment does get more posts when looking at the age of the threads on the first page of each forum. 
It is about trying to arrange the site so it is practical and functional. This site was created for piranha owners to share experiences that keepers of other fish did not understand or appreciate. The non-piranha section was created for the members to post questions about other fish, that is fine, but it is still not the focus of the site. I dont think new members come to piranha-fury.com to post about their angle fish, however it is nice to have a spot for members to learn about different species they may keep or be interested in keeping.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> What gets more play is really not the issue, although it looks like equipment does get more posts when looking at the age of the threads on the first page of each forum.
> It is about trying to arrange the site so it is practical and functional. This site was created for piranha owners to share experiences that keepers of other fish did not understand or appreciate. The non-piranha section was created for the members to post questions about other fish, that is fine, but it is still not the focus of the site. I dont think new members come to piranha-fury.com to post about their angle fish, however it is nice to have a spot for members to learn about different species they may keep or be interested in keeping.


 YOU BROKE THE NON-PIRANHA MINIFORUMS TOO


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Meaning


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Meaning


 Hes gonna have to click and scroll more...basically just more work..









P45 youll get used to it. Besides It shows the newbies what more we have to offer than just a Non-Piranha Forum Discussion.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

And it goes back to the actual name of this site: *Piranha Fury* _not_ *Piranha Fury and Non-Piranha/Lounge*. Has anyone taken the time to read the banner above this forum? Or is comprehension not in the forecast?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well thats only because Lounge Fury doesnt quite sound right...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Meaning


 you made the former MINI-FORUMS into NORMAL FORUMS. Make them back into miniforums


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I dont think new members come to piranha-fury.com to post about their angle fish


 agree ..i like the format mike has putout..its perfect but the non-piranha section should be all in one forum as is now...btw what is an angle fish jeff??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thePACK Posted on Aug 20 2003, 08:48 PM
> .............btw what is an angle fish jeff??


I think its a subspecies of Angel fish.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think new members come to piranha-fury.com to post about their angle fish
> ...


 I wondered about that also...







Its no wonder why he doesnt want this to be another fish site...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Man, you guys are ruthless on my spelling. Im at work and dont always have to time to prof every post I make, hence the numerious spelling errors I always make....angle/angel is there really that much of a difference..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Meaning
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Man, you guys are ruthless on my spelling. Im at work and dont always have to time to prof every post I make, hence the numerious spelling errors I always make....angle/angel is there really that much of a difference..


 Stick to your numbers!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 DOWN WITH KRAMER!!!!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

its fine where it is.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Meaning
> ...


 I like it better being able to see them from the front page


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 OOhh for he hath spoken!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i guess i got used to it...... sorta.... its going to take a lot of time but i guess. As long as p45 gotta work more and move more im happy!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

:sad: JERK


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The forum arrangement has been finalized. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------

